# Warning got bogus tcp line.

## nadir-san

got a wierd error message there the other day while running netstat on my squid box.

Warning got bogus tcp line.

Google brings up some people who have received the same error, but no conclusive answers.

I dont know the significance of this at all, only happened once, but still makes me curious to find an answer.

Any ideas?

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

This happens to me very rarely on my (relatively high-traffic) Squid box too. Best explanation I have seen so far is that Squid's status changes (the state of some connection changes to another one) exactly at the same time than when netstat is running, so netstat throws a "Warning: got a bogus tcp line" error. 

Now that you reminded me of this message, maybe I should go and see source of netstat.  :Smile: 

----------

## nadir-san

yeah, wierd, I wonder if its a security issue, 

If its like you say, and the 'state' of squid changes, is it a case that squid is routing one packet, netstat starts to pick up on this, then squid immediately changes connection to say another peer without closing the first session.

Netstat picks up a funky packet with say a header but no body, dunno would something like that throw this error.

I may have a look at that source code when I go home too.

----------

